# Trying to identify an 80's/90's cyborg film



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Jan 20, 2009)

Hey guys, I'm trying to find out the name to a film I saw back when I was a little kid that's been bugging me lately. I don't remember it being particularly good or anything, I just have a vivid memory of certain scenes in the film and I wanted to see if I could track it down to watch the whole thing.

Here's what I remember about the film:

-There were three primary heroic characters: an American cyborg, a chinese martial artist and a woman who I believe was a pilot or a techie.

-The cyborg had some obvious replacement parts, such as a metal arm with a cable gun and machine gun installed and I believe there was some kind of land vehicle that he could plug himself into and drive around.

-The bad guy of the film apparently had some kind of space/time device he was working on, and by harnessing some cosmic energy he basically manages to turn himself into a god, I believe wearing some kind of gold armor and a red cloak/cape.

-During the final confrontation, I believe the villain basically kills the cyborg by blasting the crap out of him while the martial artist and the pilot sneak inside the villain's base. There's a scene where they have to get past some swiftly spinning rotating blade that the martial artist just jumps through without being harmed.

-The heroes win by using the villain's device to somehow send him to another point in history, I believe the far future after Earth was left a mostly uninhabitable rock, leaving him powerful but all alone.

Does any of that sound familiar at all?


----------



## Jessica (Jan 21, 2009)

It doesn't sound familiar to me at all. I looked around but I couldn't find much. Maybe this might help?


----------



## Falco-san (Jan 21, 2009)

I dont know it, but that sounds like one kickass show


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 21, 2009)

That does sound cool.


----------



## Bear Walken (Jan 21, 2009)

Eliminators ? Hardware ?


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 21, 2009)

Maybe Cyborg?(Havent actually seen it)


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 21, 2009)

Robocop?


----------

